# Wanted Oil pump plans



## Gordon (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get plans or at least rough dimensions for a Nodding Donkey (woodpecker) oil pump? I am thinking about building one to demonstrate a hit and miss engine. It does not have to exact. Just as long as it looks reasonably authentic.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 17, 2011)

Brian built one last year.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9302.0

Dan


----------

